# Crazy LED light



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Five foot fixture but has extendable legs
72 led at 3 watt each of them (216 watt)
Actinic 420-460NM
White 10000-20000
Moon lights 
Lights are programable but I used the 5 pre programmed programs. Normal and 4 seasons
I grew everything under this light 
Has a remote
325.00
_____________


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just curious, do you have a hanging kit for this light?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

No I bought some adjustable cable of eBay. Works great


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Bump might consider offers


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

That tank is 30 tall and still tons of shimmer at the bottom


----------



## Robojam (Mar 28, 2017)

Damn thats a nice light. Is that a controller you have ontop or is that part of the light.
Interested but my tank is 48" wide in a corner. Not sure it will fit directly over the tank. ?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

this back for sale I need the money


----------



## kutonimaria (Jan 19, 2012)

Interested.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

bumpump bump


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Obo bump bump


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

bump I work in south surrey and can possibly bring it to work


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sold, gonzo, adios


----------

